
Open Source Webhook Server - osprojects
https://github.com/adnanh/webhook
======
AtomicOrbital
I have been using this webhook server in prod for a few years and its been
easy to setup/maintain ... you just define github.com repo to publish `git
push` or whatever then this webhook server listens to every git push my team
makes to launch a code recompile/redeploy ... foolproof and solid ... I highly
recommend

------
m-p-3
Interesting, could be useful to interface some of my stuff with IFTTT or
Integromat.

~~~
manmademagic
That’s basically what I did. I had a few things running in IFTTT and Microsoft
flow, but both have pretty big limitations.

Moved everything across to webhook, which is running powershell scripts in the
backend.

Makes it a lot easier for testing that things are working properly too.

------
Thev00d00
CGI will never die!

